# Insurance Prices/Renewals



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I only glanced at my renewal when it came and noticed a nice increase. Then I send out for new COIs and find out they stopped insuring commercial snow removal. I look at my renewal package and theres no letter or nothing. I see the endorsement is gone but no warning that it was dropped. 

So I start calling around. I get 2-3 or people in a row that say no snow removal at all. Then a few offer only residential plowing. I finally get one quote after a dozen calls and its triple my old BOP.

I have never had such a hard time getting a quote. Waiting on the others in the morning. This is ridiculous though. Those of you with renewals coming up are going to feel it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My company said they have no problem with increase for next year,


----------



## BlownAway (Oct 25, 2011)

CIAONLINE.Com if you're in CT. They've been great for me.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

*Issues...*

We were dropped as well from our carrier. Its been a struggle that has lasted a month or more to simply find a company to quote us. Just like you said, many companies not even wanting to touch a snow plowing company. We are paying a lot more for insurance this year and yet somehow I am feeling grateful to have at least found insurance!


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

TGS Inc.;1861552 said:


> We were dropped as well from our carrier. Its been a struggle that has lasted a month or more to simply find a company to quote us. Just like you said, many companies not even wanting to touch a snow plowing company. We are paying a lot more for insurance this year and yet somehow* I am feeling grateful to have at least found insurance!*


Thats where I'm at. After a week I was so happy to get a number back that I was about to take it.


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

Try Hortica Insurance, they specialize in insurance for the green industry. I have had them for 5 years now, and have been happy with prices, and service.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

say goodbye to the 400 policy . heehaw .


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Insurance had gone up across the boards...You thought healthcare was high


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

My agent tells me alot of insurance companies dont want to take the risk any more. Too easy to slip and fall.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

Ive been battling the same issue for the last 5 years. had two years with one company then they dropped ALL snow removal companies. We had no accidents, claims, nothing! we were a cash cow for them and they still dropped us. were onto our fourth new company in 5 years well see how this goes. Regular plowing is bad enough, throw the word AIRPORT in there and see what they say............


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

zlssefi;1861971 said:


> Regular plowing is bad enough, throw the word AIRPORT in there and see what they say............


They probably can't add numbers in front of the decimal point fast enough when they hear that...


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

I own an insurance agency in NY. I can't help you in CT but the problems you're facing there are similar in many of the Northeastern states. You've really got to shop around and you've got to fully understand what you're being sold. Some companies will not insure you if you do Municipal or road work while others won't cover parking lots (Home Depot, Target). Some brokers and agents are selling coverage through a Risk Retention Group. Those are scary propositions. The best thing you can do is if you're a landscaper, try and find a company that will package your landscaping and snow removal operations on one policy. I would probably tell everyone that at least for the next few years you will probably change carriers a lot. I've seen about 6 drop off in the last 3 years.
If you want to pick my brain just shoot me a message. If I hear of anyone that might be able to help you out, I'll PM you.
You can try Mills Insurance Group in NJ but I think his programs are for much bigger contractors. 
I don't think his program is for 1-2 truck operations. He is the ASCA broker of choice for certified guys.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Sectlandscaping, I think I can give you a little direction here. Instead of trying to buy snow GL coverage by itself, I think you would be more successful if your agent gets you a top quality GL policy that covers your landscaping and your snow removal operations together. There are good carriers out there that are writing these if you have no prior claims (get your loss runs), and run a tight operation. Offer the agent ALL of your insurance, not just this. I am not licensed in NE otherwise I would offer to help you. I strongly suggest that you work with a larger sized independent insurance agent in your state that is well versed in contracting insurance and has good/reputable carriers to work with. Good luck.
Ben/Insurance
[email protected]


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Ben/Insurance;1867569 said:


> Sectlandscaping, I think I can give you a little direction here. Instead of trying to buy snow GL coverage by itself, I think you would be more successful if your agent gets you a top quality GL policy that covers your landscaping and your snow removal operations together. There are good carriers out there that are writing these if you have no prior claims (get your loss runs), and run a tight operation. Offer the agent ALL of your insurance, not just this. I am not licensed in NE otherwise I would offer to help you. I strongly suggest that you work with a larger sized independent insurance agent in your state that is well versed in contracting insurance and has good/reputable carriers to work with. Good luck.
> Ben/Insurance
> [email protected]


I buy through a broker that sells through several different carriers and am currently covered through Allied. I've been with him (through Allied) since I started having commercial insurance 9 yrs ago without even an increase, other than adding additional equipment on as I grew. I even had a property I service that had curb damage last season. When I went through them for repairs, it ended up being a single car, non injury accident, and still no issues when I renewed in March.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Everyone is always great, UNTIL SOMETHING HAPPENS AND THEN THEY AREN'T. I had several lawncare customers over the years that were good customers and really nice, but when I got fed up with repeated late payments and finally decided to enforce the late fee, then all of a sudden I was the bad guy and they canceled me. So, if you have a relationship with this person it is probably even more important that you have a contract in place. You know the rule about working with friends/family-don't do it. The reason is is because at some point, they always want to try to take advantage of that relationship to their advantage and when you press the issue, then all of a sudden, you are unreasonable. JMO.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

It was some of the agents that were trying to separate the policy and claiming the snow had to be paid in full. 
I always had a BOP with a endorsement for snow removal added. 

I did contact several independent agents. Some were locked out from the others. 

I only had 1 claim and it was with National Grange. They were one of the few I had to choose from. I ended up getting coverage for about what I was paying originally. Just took 10 days and a dozen phone calls.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

sectlandscaping;1867813 said:


> It was some of the agents that were trying to separate the policy and claiming the snow had to be paid in full.
> I always had a BOP with a endorsement for snow removal added.
> 
> *I did contact several independent agents. Some were locked out from the others.
> ...


You can sign a BOR (Broker of Record) that will allow those agents to get quotes for you from those "locked out" carriers. I'm surprised none of them told you that.

Also - Ben/Insurance's advise is exactly the route I go with or at least recommend to all my clients in this position.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I guess what happens in NJ doesn't stay in NJ after all.....


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

We use Erie insurance here in Ohio. Never filed a claim, but our agent is great at helping out with anything we need/change.


----------

